# Ditchwitch xt1600



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Anybody have any experience with this machine? I'm wondering how they drive? Do they handle more like a skidsteer or a excavator. Winter work will be just loading salt. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I had a xt850, the seat spins like a hoe and the best way to describe how it drives would be a joystick skid when facing forward or a mini when spun around if that helps??? As far as loading salt I guess it could work if it will reach your trucks. 
I can think of a lot cheaper ways to load salt unless you're thinking year round work


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm not sure I could bring myself to load salt with something like that. Buy a 5k skid and destroy it...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

m_ice said:


> I had a xt850, the seat spins like a hoe and the best way to describe how it drives would be a joystick skid when facing forward or a mini when spun around if that helps??? As far as loading salt I guess it could work if it will reach your trucks.
> I can think of a lot cheaper ways to load salt unless you're thinking year round work


Yes year round. I build koi ponds. Is the ride real bouncy? Mini ex are terrible on concrete. Having a loader that handles like that would be useless.
Loading salt would be no issue. We spread with 1.5 yd v boxes.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I'm not sure I could bring myself to load salt with something like that. Buy a 5k skid and destroy it...


Yes I know what you mean. I love the thought of 1 machine, though compact tractors with loader and hoe are way to slow. Real backhoe is not an option. This machine is just intriguing.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> Yes year round. I build koi ponds. Is the ride real bouncy? Mini ex are terrible on concrete. Having a loader that handles like that would be useless.
> Loading salt would be no issue. We spread with 1.5 yd v boxes.


They are nice machines for what they are. The 850 was underpowered but I'm sure the 1600 would have sufficient power. The hose routing was horrible on mine and a maintenance nightmare. I replaced mine with a CTL and mini but if only 1 machine is an option I would go with the 1600 or a mini if I were only building ponds. 
From what I remember the ride wasn't horrible but that was before I ever operated a skid with ride control.
Like it was said above load salt with a 5k throw away machine


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

If I was going to buy 1 machine I would look at a JD 110 hoe or Kubota TLB and get 1 with a cab to use in the winter.
You would lose the tracks and wouldn't be able to get into as tight of spots but gain versatility and ground speed.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I think Deere did away with the 110 TLB's.

Too bad this isn't available in the US...

https://www.jcb.com/en-gb/products/backhoe-loaders/1cxt


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I think Deere did away with the 110 TLB's.
> 
> Too bad this isn't available in the US...
> 
> https://www.jcb.com/en-gb/products/backhoe-loaders/1cxt


I was going to include the jcb but figured someone would scold me for saying JCB. I didn't know they aren't available in is, there's a guy here that has 1


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

m_ice said:


> I was going to include the jcb but figured someone would scold me for saying JCB. I didn't know they aren't available in is, there's a guy here that has 1


I've got nothing against JCB. In fact I believe their stuff is very good equipment now.

I could be wrong but I don't think the 1CXT can be had from a US dealer. I guess there's nothing saying you can't buy a used one and import it though.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I've got nothing against JCB. In fact I believe their stuff is very good equipment now.
> 
> I could be wrong but I don't think the 1CXT can be had from a US dealer. I guess there's nothing saying you can't buy a used one and import it though.


Meant to say U.S. earlier. I saw the guy here that has one doing snow in a parking lot and had to pull over to get a second look. It reminds me a some rodeo prop or kid toy.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Freshwater said:


> Anybody have any experience with this machine? I'm wondering how they drive? Do they handle more like a skidsteer or a excavator. Winter work will be just loading salt. Thanks for any responses.


Have you looked at an Avant?
They have them at Alta if you want to Demo one,


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Have you looked at an Avant?
> They have them at Alta if you want to Demo one,


Wow that's a nice machine. What's the price?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Freshwater said:


> Wow that's a nice machine. What's the price?


Numbers I heard at a show a couple years back were north of 50k.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Freshwater said:


> Wow that's a nice machine. What's the price?


Like JDG said, I think they're around 60 grand or two koi ponds


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> Yes year round. I build koi ponds. Is the ride real bouncy? Mini ex are terrible on concrete. Having a loader that handles like that would be useless.
> Loading salt would be no issue. We spread with 1.5 yd v boxes.


The ditch witch is a nice machine, but if you don't care for a tracked mini excavator I don't think the ditch which will perform much different. There both on tracks.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't understand how one machine can be productive?

When you do these ponds, does the machine sit not being used most of the time and it just an aid here and there?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I don't understand how one machine can be productive?
> 
> When you do these ponds, does the machine sit not being used most of the time and it just an aid here and there?


I think he wanted it to maybe load salt too...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think he wanted it to maybe load salt too...


I am just talking in terms of a mini ex and a skiddy.

The mini is always digging while the skiddy is moving spoils, spotting material, moving stone, etc.

I would just think that one machine would just be to dang slow.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I am just talking in terms of a mini ex and a skiddy.
> 
> The mini is always digging while the skiddy is moving spoils, spotting material, moving stone, etc.
> 
> I would just think that one machine would just be to dang slow.


Unless he's digging some massive ponds a second machine moving spoil I wouldn't think as necessary. The problem with that ditch witch is your limited to spoils 90° on each side like a backhoe. At least with a mini you can 180° behind you your spoil... Plus with a thumb I would think he can set any stones he'd like to obviously within reason... I would go with a 5-7k lb mini all day vs. that machine... And if salt is a concern like others have said find a cheap skid...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> The problem with that ditch witch is your limited to spoils 90° on each side like a backhoe. At least with a mini you can 180° behind you your spoil...


That is an excellent point.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I am just talking in terms of a mini ex and a skiddy.
> The mini is always digging while the skiddy is moving spoils, spotting material, moving stone, etc.
> 
> I would just think that one machine would just be to dang slow.


The 2 smaller machines together are super productive. Untill you need a bigger machine. Or when I'm stuck being the only person I trust on my machines.
I just got my BIL back on my crew permanently this year, hes an excellent machine operator. I'll probably just repackage the smaller machines with newer and better machines. I can load salt into 1.5 yard v boxes with an s70 and a 54" bucket.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Unless he's digging some massive ponds a second machine moving spoil I wouldn't think as necessary. The problem with that ditch witch is your limited to spoils 90° on each side like a backhoe. At least with a mini you can 180° behind you your spoil... Plus with a thumb I would think he can set any stones he'd like to obviously within reason... I would go with a 5-7k lb mini all day vs. that machine... And if salt is a concern like others have said find a cheap skid...


A ditch witch was for sale fo 20k, why I was looking at it. That hoe arm turns farther than a backhoe. Watch a vid it's pretty cool design.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> I was going to include the jcb but figured someone would scold me for saying JCB. I didn't know they aren't available in is, there's a guy here that has 1


I had a JCB 212SU...thing was an underpowered tank. Plowed for a long, long, long time with it and it did a good job. Then loaded salt with it for several years longer than we should have.

Parts were expensive, but all heavy iron parts are. Not always available...but overall it was a decent machine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What about a Dingo with a hoe attachment. 

I'm seriously considering upgrading to the TX1000, vertical lift with an 83" hinge height.

Probably cheaper than all the other options.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What about a Dingo with a hoe attachment.
> 
> I'm seriously considering upgrading to the TX1000, vertical lift with an 83" hinge height.
> 
> Probably cheaper than all the other options.


I think mini skid with attachments would be a good fit and it would open up new oppurtunities.
Harley rake, hoe, grapple, forks, etc.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I had a JCB 212SU...thing was an underpowered tank. Plowed for a long, long, long time with it and it did a good job. Then loaded salt with it for several years longer than we should have.
> 
> Parts were expensive, but all heavy iron parts are. Not always available...but overall it was a decent machine.


 That was that Yanmar diesel, Very good diesel. The motors outlast the machine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> That was that Yanmar diesel, Very good diesel. The motors outlast the machine.


I thought it was a Perkins bur I've been wrong before.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought it was a Perkins bur I've been wrong before.


 Maybe it was a tractor you had, I remember you stating you had a old worn out something in one of your machines with a yanmar that was over worked and wouldn't give up. Then again my memory is nothing to bet money on either. :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought it was a Perkins bur I've been wrong before.


Mine is a Perkins...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Mine is a Perkins...


Sure...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sure...


Yep


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yep


K


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> K


Anytime.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Unless he's digging some massive ponds a second machine moving spoil I wouldn't think as necessary. The problem with that ditch witch is your limited to spoils 90° on each side like a backhoe. At least with a mini you can 180° behind you your spoil... Plus with a thumb I would think he can set any stones he'd like to obviously within reason... I would go with a 5-7k lb mini all day vs. that machine... And if salt is a concern like others have said find a cheap skid...


 Backhoes are not productive enough in the digging world, hard to load trucks just not fast enough. If you can't get a truck on the side of you your going to be like a turtle in the mud. I put my truck behind me where I can see the driver in his mirror and keep a better eye when he is full and loaded correctly. I'm sure that ditch witch would be okay on pond work and for loading salt.


----------

